# Tire Rotation???



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Is it possible to replace the front tires with the back tires and buy wider tires for the back? 

To put you up do date.. 120mph, swerved, hit a curb.. put a knot in front driver tire and cracked rear driver rim. Recently punctured by nail in rear driver wheel and has a plug inserted temporarily from outside. 

Want to replace all tires, but can't afford to right now. Any suggestions/comments?? The front tire is gonna blow any day now.. and don't know how long the back tire is gonna last with that plug.

- J's girl


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> Is it possible to replace the front tires with the back tires and buy wider tires for the back?
> 
> To put you up do date.. 120mph, swerved, hit a curb.. put a knot in front driver tire and cracked rear driver rim. Recently punctured by nail in rear driver wheel and has a plug inserted temporarily from outside.
> 
> ...


Get the punctured tyre patched as it is much better than a plug, but keep in mind it will not retain its factory speed rating. A well done patch will last the entire life of the tyre. As far as the one with the knot, you need to replace it and soon, simple as that although 350 tyres are A LOT.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Never drive 120mph again.

If you can't afford to fix the car sell it and get something you can afford.

The tires are staggered so no.

Either replace the wheels and tires or don't drive the car, or do what I already suggested.


----------

